# Huntinggpsmaps map software (mobile)



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone use the software from http://www.huntinggpsmaps.com ? I'm wondering about using it to separate public from private ground in wyoming. I installed it just now and it lets me play with the Utah data (kindof cool), but I really wish I could demo the wyoming stuff (it shows deer units for free but I dont see if there is specific pronghorn or elk boundry infos).

Just curious if anyone was more familiar with it. Saves buying a new GPS just to see current position on a map.

-DallanC


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've used it in WYO and Utah. Very nice tool to have if your in an area with mixed public and private lands. Are you wondering about the GPS chip or is just using it on the computer all you need?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I am interested in the Android, mobile version.


-DallanC


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

I got a free year of it for one state as an RMEF member on my Android and requested Idaho, as I'm looking to buy property there. It gets updated several times a year with any new information, including any new unit boundaries for hunting, so it should be the same for Wyoming. It works really well too and is quite accurate. You can cache maps and property lines on your phone, so they'll work even if you are out of cell coverage (it can take a while to cache maps, so I'd recommend doing it using wifi). 

When I met with a realtor to look at a piece of land in ID a couple weeks ago, he didn't know much about the property boundary, as the owner provided him with little details. I pulled out my phone and we were able to drive/walk the property line and easily found the survey stakes in an area that has no cell coverage whatsoever. The realtor loved it and told me I just saved him a ton of money and effort by showing him the app.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok I bought the WY map subscription... playing with it, it is pretty snazzy. Shows maps and boundary's really well.


-DallanC


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I like them, I've used them for several states.


----------



## marcus-onXmaps (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey guys, Marcus from onXmaps here. Glad to see you got your hands on a Wyoming membership Dallan! To everyone, let me know if there's anything I can answer about our HUNT products. We're also curious what kind of things you guys would like to see in upcoming updates.


----------

